# Baron cartridges



## sparhawk (Jan 19, 2008)

I finally got around to using the baron I made for myself today and when i went to put a waterman cartridge in it wouldnt quite fit. It seems the end of the cartridge was just alittle bit fat to fit in th finial. Anybody have this problem and a fix. I have used these cartridges in european round top fountains and aa  artisan f.p. from csusa. On the artisan the cartridge is only slightly snug but it will fit and it comes out when you unscrew it. With the baron i even tried to slightly force it and it wouldnt go far and when i tried to pull it out the cartridge came off the nib. Was able to get it out but i dont want to have to keep using these little cartridges. Any help?


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 19, 2008)

The Baron I use takes a Speedball Panache cartridge.


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 19, 2008)

Gary where do you get these from?


----------



## Monty (Jan 19, 2008)

I use the Private Reserve cartridges. Get mine from Anthony, but there are others that sell them too.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't think I even understand what the problem is.  Are you saying the cartridge won't fit into the nib holder or something else?


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 23, 2008)

If I understand correctly, the back end of the cartridge is too large in diameter to fit into the endcap.  If this is the case, ream out the inside of the endcap.

Or the cartridge is too long for the pen body.  Perhaps too much brass tube was trimmed?

The short cartridges can be piggybacked so you always have a spare with you.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sparhawk_
> 
> Gary where do you get these from?



My local office supply store stocks them.


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 26, 2008)

Stan your right,the cartridge is too fat by a little to fit in the end cap. Wasnt shure if reaming would hurt the chrome plating but i guees i will try anyway. Any body know if this is common on the baron or did i just get a slightly off one?


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 27, 2008)

The Waterman cartridge is not the correct refill for this pen (Jr/baron) to long, but as Stan said, it can be made to work in it.
Standard or international cartridges are the correct size refills, Private Reserve & Pelikan are a few that will fit. They are shorter than the Waterman.


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Anthony


----------

